# Cheese molds



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Where can you get bigger ones? Mine is from a starter cheese kit. I would like to have a rounder one.

Thanks.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What kind are you looking for...plastic type or stainless?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> What kind are you looking for...plastic type or stainless?



Which is better? Or does it matter? ~ I'm learning something new here~


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/wax.htm


----------

